# RED BREASTED GOOSE



## flywaytaxidermy




----------



## winchestersx3

Great mounts. All the mounts you do look awesome, you do great work!

I help out my neighbor at his shop and have started doing some mounts for myself. People dont relize just how much work it takes to make a mount look that good.


----------



## flywaytaxidermy

thank you.


----------



## mallard mauler

jerry where is the goose native to?


----------



## ligiahag7902

Thank you so much for your post.


----------



## bearhunter

freekin fantastic :thumb:


----------



## popo

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red-breasted_Goose


----------

